# Empfehlung Bürostuhl extreme



## izanagi23 (22. April 2017)

*Empfehlung Bürostuhl extreme*

Ein Maxnomic needForSeat, ein noblechairs Epic, ein ROVO XP oder den Genidia Pro von hjh OFFICE hätte ich zur Auswahl.
Ich kann mich aber nicht so ganz entscheiden.

Den Genidia Pro fand ich interessant da er die Rückenlehne sehr flexibel dehnbar hat, was aussieht als würde es sich der Wirbelsäule anpassen.
Jedoch hat er keinen Bewegungsausgeich der nach links/rechts schwenkt.
Genau das hat System hat der ROVO XP bei dem man schwingen kann und nicht steif sitzt. Jedoch hat er keine Kopfstütze.
Also Updrade gibts noch eine Rückenstütze.
Kosten beide um die 800 Euro.

Die Gamingsitze needforseat und noblechairs sehen sehr bequem und weich aus. Hochwertiger PU Schaum aus dem Bettenbereich. Und Spanngurt unter dem Po das nochmal zusätzlich das gewicht federt.
Also fürs Steißbein tut das sicher gut.. Aber alles andere ist wohl weniger ergonomisch.


Kann jemand Ratschlag geben was für den Rücken und Nacken gut ist beim 12-16h arbeiten ?


----------



## mayfran (22. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung Bürostuhl extreme*

Ich kann leider nur indirekt antworten:
Wenn du wirklich 10h+ täglich auf dem Stuhl verbringen willst/musst würde ich ein Modell mit Rücken- bzw. Lendenstütze empfehlen. Ich habe mit selbst von hjh Office den Ergomuman Plus gegönnt und benutze diesen seid über drei Jahren. Im Job habe ich leider nur Stühle ohne diese Stütze und nach einiger Zeit stellen sich Rückenschmerzen ein. Auf dem Privatstuhl mit Stütze kann ich, entsprechend angelehnt über Stunden sehr bequem sitzen.

Von den Bilder der Stühle die du genannt hast, sehen mir der ROVO und der Genidia Pro noch am ehesten so aus als würden sie den unteren Rücken abstützen. Aber Bilder sind keine Alternative für einen ausreichenden Test. Deshalb: Das Modell das dir am ehesten zusagt bestellen und kritisch Probesitzen. Einige Hersteller bieten 1-2 Monate kostenlose Rücknahme bei nicht gefallen und die allgemeine 2-Wochen Rückgabe bei Onlinebestellungen bieten da sehr gute Möglichkeiten.


Unabhängig davon: Ich hatte mal leihweise einen needforseat (Modell k.A.) und fand diesen... okay. Sah zwar klasse aus war aber auf Dauer nicht besser zu sitzen als ein 0815 IKEA-Stuhl. Das muss aber natürlich weder auf das MAXNOMIC-Modell noch auf deinen "hintern" zutreffen 
Leider habe ich trotzdem keine direkte Empfehlen, da ich keinen der Stühle kenne. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand.

EDIT: Als Nachtrag noch: Eine "dauerhafte" Kopfstütze an der du permanent anliegst ist für die Nackenmuskulatur eher schädlich als hilfreich. Für die Langzeitnutzung wäre ein Stuhl ideal bei dem du dich zwar mit dem Kopf/Nacken anlehnen kannst (nach hinten lehnen), du aber im Regelfall mit dem Kopf frei "schwingst".


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung Bürostuhl extreme*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Kann jemand Ratschlag geben was für den Rücken und Nacken gut ist beim 12-16h arbeiten ?


Aufstehen und bewegen!

Warum soll es unbedingt ein überteuerter Gaming-Chair sein?
Die Dinger widersprechen meist dem, was wirklich ergonomische und "gesundheitsfördernde" Stühle ausmacht.


----------



## izanagi23 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung Bürostuhl extreme*

Ich möchte keinen gaming chair. Das ist purer zufall das zwei hersteller dabei sind die gamingsitze anbieten. Die Qualität ist bei weitem höher als bei den standard bürostühlen.  Obwohl nicht viel teurer. Dieses Niveau strebe ich an. Leider geben nicht alle Hersteller Auskunft über das Innenleben und dem verarbeiteten Materialien. Nicht transparent genug was mir die Suche erschwerd. 
Maxnomic macht das super und sind deutsche Ingenieure. Leider bewegen sich die Sitze nicht links rechts zur rückenbalance wie die Rovo.
Bei Rovo wiederum weiss ich nicht ob der Schaumstoff hochwertig ist wie beim gamingchair. Würde man aber bei doppelten Preis erwarten. Von der Ergonomie Funktionalität gefällt er mir nämlich besser.

Beim Genida Pro bin ich auch unschlüssig. Funktion sieht grandios aus ... aber ob er wirklich langes arbeiten unterstützt?!.... hm. 

Und diese Chefsessel.... da halt ich nix von. Sind bestimmt bequem, aber gesund ...weiss nicht.


----------

